# label paper



## tkutch (Sep 6, 2010)

Curious what kind of paper you guys use for your labels. I started designing my own labels with luck but need to know the best choice on paper that doesnt cost tons and comes off if I reuse the bottles.


----------



## Tom (Sep 6, 2010)

I use just reg extra white paper. Print 1 sheet and take to staples for Laser color printing. ( ink dont run).


----------



## tkutch (Sep 6, 2010)

Make sure I understand you. You print label off on your computer on regular white paper. Then take them to Staples to make copies of them? Do they just put them on regular avery label paper? 

I just used Kinkos and am trying to find a cheaper way.


----------



## Tom (Sep 6, 2010)

No I have them print it on reg paper and I cut anduse a glue stick to apply. When I make them I use the avery shipping label template 6 per page


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 6, 2010)

I second the enthusiasm for the glue stick - easy, cheap, and REAL easy to get off when you want to reuse the bottles.


----------



## tkutch (Sep 6, 2010)

Never tried that before but will on my next batch. (Next weekend). I like how its cheap and easy.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2010)

I use the pre gummed label paper sold right on this site. It sticks very well, it comes off easily with a quick hot water soak and is 8 1/2 x 11 paper so you can print the labels to what ever size you want. I use a downloadable Avery label template and insert my label into it in Word and print.
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdListSub.asp?GC_Category=Supplies&amp;SubCategory=Paper


----------



## tkutch (Sep 6, 2010)

Do you use just a regular printer? How do you wet these when applying it? Worried about ink bleeding.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 6, 2010)

If you print your own, you can spray them with clear acrylic (available at hardware and craft stores) to keep the ink from running. I actually like that better then getting color copies because I can do them all at home and it gives the finished label a nice texture that feels professional to me.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2010)

I just lick the back honestly. This paper is good for either printer but real good for Laser printer although I dont have one and just use ink jet. As far as bleeding they will run if they get wet unless you spray them as said above unlike the laser printed labels. I keep many wines in the fridge and they dont run but if they were to get wet due to like putting them in a bucket of ice then yes they would run but just about any label would get ruined in those conditions.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 6, 2010)

Brewgrrrl said:


> If you print your own, you can spray them with clear acrylic (available at hardware and craft stores) to keep the ink from running. I actually like that better then getting color copies because I can do them all at home and it gives the finished label a nice texture that feels professional to me.





I use Avery labels and use to do the same as brewgirl before I bought my new printer. Some folks also use hairspray. I think the acrylic is a better idea though.


----------



## PPBart (Sep 7, 2010)

Brewgrrrl said:


> If you print your own, you can spray them with clear acrylic (available at hardware and craft stores) to keep the ink from running. I actually like that better then getting color copies because I can do them all at home and it gives the finished label a nice texture that feels professional to me.






+1 for the acrylic spray, especially for specials or gift bottles.


----------



## robie (Sep 7, 2010)

Brewgrrrl said:


> If you print your own, you can spray them with clear acrylic (available at hardware and craft stores) to keep the ink from running. I actually like that better then getting color copies because I can do them all at home and it gives the finished label a nice texture that feels professional to me.



Spraying with acrylic sounds to me like the way to go, and I would like to try this.

If you do print your own and spray with acrylic, are you talking about peel off labels or plain paper labels, which you cut out?

If they are peel-off labels, do you spray them BEFORE you peel them off or AFTER they are placed on the bottle? Just thinking about it and having not tried it, it seems the acrylic would dry and prevent one from peeling the label off its backing paper.

I don't have a laser print and I am tired of the ink-jet ink running so easily.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 7, 2010)

I print on plain paper, spray the sheets with acrylic, then cut out the labels and use a glue-stick to apply them.



Whatever paper you decide to use,I wouldNOT spray them after they are on the bottles or you'll end up with overspray on the glass.
Please post pics when you do your labels though - we love pictures!


----------



## tkutch (Sep 7, 2010)

I will add them soon. One of them has been bottled.


----------



## tkutch (Sep 7, 2010)

I will try and attach the art work. These are all pictures of places my family has been too.


----------



## tkutch (Sep 7, 2010)

And the last one...


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 7, 2010)

That's GREAT! I love how we all find ways to make our wines really special - all of these labels look great and it's very cool that you are using pictures that mean so much to you & yours. Thanks for posting those!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice touch to the labels. Looks Great!


----------



## tkutch (Sep 7, 2010)

Its a pretty funny story how I came up with the name Mama's Juice. I stored up a bunch of wine before I was married. My wife started liking the wine and one day I went to get a bottle and noticed we were out. I said its ok I will get some from the extras that I stored up. I went in to all empty boxes of wine. She drank them all. I was furious for a while (that was 5 years ago). Now we laugh about it and I bug her when I see her with wine. I ask her if she is drinking Mamas Juice.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 7, 2010)

LOL! That's awesome.


----------



## robie (Sep 8, 2010)

Brewgrrrl said:


> Whatever paper you decide to use,I wouldNOT spray them after they are on the bottles or you'll end up with overspray on the glass.



That was going to be my next question, if you said you spray labels while on the bottle.





Seems that if one uses peel-off label stock, spraying would make it very difficult to peel off the label. I can go to a smear proof peel off label but they are not the easily removable type, so I would be back to scraping labels.

I guess moving from ink-jet printing to laser printing is about all I can do to cut down on the ink smearing... that will work.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 8, 2010)

DancerMan said:


> Brewgrrrl said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that if one uses peel-off label stock, spraying would make it very difficult to peel off the label. I can go to a smear proof peel off label but they are not the easily removable type, so I would be back to scraping labels.
> ...


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 8, 2010)

I think he's talking about maybe having problems removing the label from the original sheet if he sprays acrylic over the pre-cut labels. I've never tried it, so I don't know if it would be a problem or not - I reuse so many bottles that I am just all about the glue-stick approach.


----------



## robie (Sep 8, 2010)

Brewgrrrl said:


> I think he's talking about maybe having problems removing the label from the original sheet if he sprays acrylic over the pre-cut labels. I've never tried it, so I don't know if it would be a problem or not - I reuse so many bottles that I am just all about the glue-stick approach.



Yep, I was talking about peeling it off the original sheet.

The glue stick approach does sound workable. One can print the labels on plain paper, apply acrylic, then cut them out.

Tell me, how easily do the glue stick labels peel back off the bottle when trying to reuse that bottle?


----------



## Tom (Sep 8, 2010)

Most cases you can peal a dry label off or run a little water over it and its gone. 
Thats the only bad thing w/ glue stick. So, when I know the label will get wet .. just add a rubber band over the label.


----------



## tkutch (Sep 12, 2010)

I am trying to upload a picture of the final product but it says my picture is 800kb and the max is 200. How do I change this.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 12, 2010)

in your photo program do you have a option to compress. This would do it.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 12, 2010)

Microsoft also has a picture resizer tool for Windows. You download it and then right click a file. Up pops a menu where you can resize the picture. This is a free tool- just google it. I believe it is called an image resizer.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is the link to the thread that tells al about uploading pics where we keep the link to the free pic resizer that works great. I use it all the time. Just find your pic after you have downloaded this tool and right click it which will immediately give you a pop up menu where you can choose resize the pic.
http://forum.finevinewines.com//forum_posts.asp?TID=2514


----------



## tkutch (Sep 12, 2010)

It looks like I got it to work. Here you go...


----------



## Tom (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks good !


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 12, 2010)

Berry nice!

Especially the shrink caps, perfect! Are those the normal ones we all have or something different, just smoooooth as silk against the sides of the bottles!

Great job all the way around!


----------



## tkutch (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes it they are ones I purchased from George.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Scott B (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks Great!


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 13, 2010)

very professional looking!!!


----------



## cindyjo (Sep 30, 2010)

Very Nice, I would like to get into some label making and you guys humble me.


----------

